# Jimmeh vs Audi RS2 **(Update, now w/Interior & full afters)**



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

*Audi RS2*

"Audi what..?" let me explain:



> _The Audi RS2 Avant was a limited edition, high performance Audi estate car / station wagon, sold from 1994 to 1996. Collaboratively designed by Audi and Porsche, and built on Audi's 80 Avant, it was the company's first "RS" vehicle,[1] and the first of their high performance Avants; it used the most powerful and most thoroughly developed version of the company's turbocharged inline-5 cylinder engine.
> 
> Although it was never exported outside of Europe, except for a few to Hong Kong, South Africa, Brazil and New Zealand, the RS2 has amassed an impressive cult following worldwide, and it is often regarded as being the vehicle that finally firmly established Audi as a producer of practical high performance vehicles; its estate body, and standard quattro permanent four-wheel-drive system made it usable as a comfortable daily driver even in poor weather conditions._


To my knowledge there are ~120 left in the UK, so you could say they're pretty rare.

I *think* this car was previously owned by a very reputable member of DetailingWorld; I have dropped them a PM to double check.

This job follows from my Porsche Boxter job I did last weekend. I've been looking forward to this all week, so, here goes!

_*Please NOTE:
I had left my 18-70mm lens at home (forgot to put it back in my kit bag after cleaning it last week
I didn't get on too well with the cold/damp/condensation. This really did play up when coming to the polishing/buffing stages
The interior has had to be left till another time. 9 hours work solid on the exterior alone (without correction….!?!!)
_
*Process & Product*
1. Clean/dress/polish engine bay
2. Clean shuts, sills and detail areas
3. Wheels/arches
4. Foamed > Body wash
5. Tar removal
6. Dry 
8. Polished
9. x 2 coats of LSP
10. Wheels sealed
11. Tyres dressed
12. Interior mats cleaned
13. Exhaust polished up
14. Windows & final buff over
15. Leather treated
16. Further coat of LSP
17. Interior dressed/waxed/cleansed

· AutoSmart G101
· Megs Gold Class/Ultimit
· Megs SuperDegreaser
· Megs LastTouch
· Megs Wheel Brightener
· Megs Endurance Tyre Gel
· Chemical Guys Wheel Guard
· Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel
· Jeffs Werkstat Prime, Acrylic Jett & Glos
· Victoria Concours Wax
· Tardis 
· Belgom ALU & AG Metal polish
· Wire-wool
· AS Blast
· Relentless
· Jaffa Cakes
· Gliptone Leather Cleaner & Conditioner
· 303 Areospace

Although there wasn't a massive spec for this job, it seemed to go on forever. It was a nightmare if I'm honest, I really did struggle.

*Process*

Fifty minutes into my journey, I note how cold it actually is:










Last week, sure it was cold, but throughout the job I felt fine. Only when I was packing up/stopped for a tea or coffee did I ever feel the bite in the air. This time, I'd come well prepared: x2 pairs of socks. Boxers, shorts, combats. Vest, thermal top, DW T-shirt, Fleece. Change of footwear and a hat!

First things first, a passenger ride in the car in question. Our excuse was that we needed meat from the butchers, however, we got a little 'lost'. On the way back we stumbled upon a private test track and watched the average MPG drop, rapidly! An awesome motor though, it has to be said.

Check YouTube for a few vids of what these cars can really do.

Back to base, a cup of coffee and a quick chat, I'm then working out how to best tackle the day. (Knowing it's dark by 4pm)

To kick things off, I thought I'd pop the bonnet and give it a bit of a wipedown..




























Using a mix of G101/SuperDegreaser, MF's and brushes various, I worked all plastics & bodywork and then followed round with a clean MF to wipe dry.

Metal was brought up with BELGOM ALU:










Before:









After:


















Tough to distinguish on the photos, but the block was quite worn and pitted. Lots of degreaser along with the BELGOM ALU & elbow grease, I feel it came up quite well.

The trouble is, I'd spent about an hour working already at this point; I had to crack on. I continued to work the main areas, dressing plastics with CG New Look Trim Gel and silicone hoses with 303.



































The hood was then dropped and I questioned what would be the next best section to target:

Sills and shuts.

Again, using G101, S.DG and brushes various.

They weren't too bad to begin with:



















But brought up nicely in any case: (minus the odd patch of grease)










Wheels & Calipers.




























*Dejavu*

Starting with a good scrub to the tyre wall, Megs WB was then applied, agitated and rinsed to leave the EZ Detail Brush for cleaning deep into the rim.



















The callipers were cleaned with a selection of brushes and Megs Degreaser. (It's a real pain having to move the car to gain access to areas that were previously covered!)



















You remember Bill, right? I took him a few treats today, however he was more interested in his Unicorn..



















*grr!*

Bacon sarnie round II! (I was really well fed today, happy days)



















(Impersonating Bill)

Jim vs Time - Time was winning, I'd spent a good few hours on the car already; I'd barely even started!

Foamed, and I did a little run around with G101/detail brushes cleaning those 'hard to reach' areas:










Foam left for 5 more mins:










And then pressure washed off:










Credit to the previous owner, whatever wax the car had had formerly, it was still showing good signs longevity. Most impressive.

Washed via TBM and rinsed to leave:



















Dried using a spritz of LastTouch and a mega huuuge towel:










Time to switch things round a bit. Bring the Porsche out (which looked nice and glossy still..) and manoeuvre the RS2 into it's place in the garage.










A quick tidy up, assess the process in which I'm to carry out and I rig up the halogens.

Large/flat areas were worked with a yellow polishing pad and Jeffs Prime. Correction wasn't on the itinery today.




























Smaller, hard to reach areas were then brought up by hand & applicator.

















The polish really didn't want to play ball, very cloggy and keep dumping massive deposits all over the shop. Three pads were used throughout to try cut this out. (can anyone explain why it did this? Too much? Too cold!?)

Bodywork was wiped over with Jeffs GLOS. Then out with the Acrylic JETT.




























Another wipe over with the GLOS.

Now, after chatting to N8 KOW, I thought I'd give my Victoria Wax a go on a silver car.. I always thought it's 'intended', was for darker, deep coloured cars. (And that Collectors wax was the choice for a lighter coloured job..)

But anyway, here it is. It went on nicely, and buffed off pretty effortlessly too.










and again, GLOS:










A strange mark was noted above the drivers front wing:










Back out with the polishing pads and some Menz FF to remove it.










Now, seeing as though I had brought the rotary back out, I thought I'd polish up the headlights a bit.

Using an Ultimate 100mm Polishing pad (Thanks Polished Bliss!) and Menz FF:



















Alloys were sealed with CG WheelGuard:










As were the new wheels that were waiting to go on the Boxter.



















Take one Jaffa Cake (Other low fat/high energy snack cakes ARE available..) and put it on a rear wheel to emphasize how BIG they were. They were enormous but yet, still quite light in weight.










Two Relentless down, 10 more Jaffa Cakes to go:










Halogens brought outside to the rear. Time to clean those dark and dismal exhaust pipes.










My usual applicator didn't want to know, it was being laughed at. So improvising a bit, I took the rough end off of my tyre-gel applicator and used it for a more aggressive approach on the stubborn 'zorsts.

















An early 50/50:









With a bit more refinement:









After:









The only work I could carry out on the Interior was to polish the windows, hoover and clean the mats, give the pedals a scrub and a dashing spray of AS BLAST, Cool.




























Misc.



































































At the point of cleaning the exhausts, I was left on my own. One Audi to finish, one Porsche to re-garage and a load of guess work as to the right combination of Porsche, Audi, garage door and gate. It really did test me. C'mon, I'm now cold at this point; I had slowed down and was starting to feel the chill.

Having brought both cars onto the drive…



















.. I managed to get the gate closed and locked; only inches away from the nose of the Audi. Now, how to shut that garage door? *D'oh!* I had to re-open the gate, drive the Audi out to allow the garage to come over and down. Good. So, Audi back in and close the gates. I sharn't go on, but with the funny angled gates and ~3/4inches give at the front & rear of the vehicles it was quite taxing. (There's obviously a knack to it, I'm sure.)





















































(^shame about the stone chips)

Packed up, locked up and key's delivered, it's just gone 7pm. Then five miles from home:










at one point it dropped to -1. Ouch

Waking up this morning, I'm so sore; my legs are limp and my back is tight. How can cleaning cars do this to you?

Just like what Baker21 said in his last report: (BMW 5-series)



> _"Such a shame that you can be outdoors all day and when all the hard work comes to a close the light is just against you, felt I was rushing towards the end but it was just the light playing with my body clock."_


I'd love to see the car in natural light. Hopefully, I'll be able to source some full afters at a later date.

Todays plan? To wash and unload the S3 and to try out my new Menz FMJ !!

Thanks reading.. Sorry I go on a bit.. 

Jim


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice job there mate


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent work on a superb car :thumb:

Does the S3 display say 33mpg average? If so thats pretty good isnt it?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Does the S3 display say 33mpg average? If so thats pretty good isnt it?


I wondered if anyone would pick up on that.. Second post in  It is, yes. And, considering I had a boot (rear seats dropped too..) full, it's pretty good! (I must admit, I drove like a fanny) Usually averaging ~24/25mpg

Just had a message from the owner:

"_Just got back and she looks wicked! Thanks for you hard work, see you soon_". Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Jim W said:


> I wondered if anyone would pick up on that.. Second post in  It is, yes. And, considering I had a boot (rear seats dropped too..) full, it's pretty good! (I must admit, I drove like a fanny) Usually averaging ~24/25mpg
> 
> Just had a message from the owner:
> 
> "_Just got back and she looks wicked! Thanks for you hard work, see you soon_". Good stuff :thumb:


Nice one :thumb:

Crikey if I knew you could get those figures from the S3 once in a while I might of brought one! Oh well, to late now


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Great write up as usual Jim. :thumb:

I love Bill!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning work, as per usual Jim, loving it!


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Thats a cool car, i do like the Audi RS cars very understated 

Oh and i spotted the 33mpg too :lol:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

If you look again, it was nearly 36mpg on the way there :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice - good to see another Relentless fan lol :thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

nice job, they sound amazing.


----------



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

cracking work and still absolutely love the RS2's the original and possibly still one of the best RS Audi's imo.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Eye eye I recognise that car :doublesho

I can still see the skin from my knuckles under those jubilee clips on the boost hoses. 

It is good to see that it has had a good bit of TLC - thanks for that Jimmeh :thumb:

Here is my last go before it went to it's new home:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=19836

Damn I miss that car!
The acceleration when the turbo kicks in is simply awesome.:driver:
Have a look at the shape of the torque curve:










Bear in mind if you are cruising on the motorway at 80mph it is sitting at 3200 rpm in sixth gear - right at the peak of the torque curve. All you had to do was gently flex your right big toe and it was like switching on the after burners :devil:

RS2's rock


----------



## laser avant (Feb 6, 2007)

Great work that man...i miss my RS2 everytime i see another one


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome work there matey :thumb:

relentless ftw yo :thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Great write up Jim and some lovely photos mate :thumb:

Now have a nice warm drop of whisky to get them ****les (Yes ****les) warmed through 

Thanks for taking the time to do a great write up dude...


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Top job, nice car!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Very nice - good to see another Relentless fan lol :thumb:


After the second can though your teeth start to get a bit, furry! 



A20 LEE said:


> nice job, they sound amazing.
> 
> YouTube - Audi RS2 Superstage


I was about to state, "surely, that can't be standard!?" but then I saw the engine bay shot! :doublesho:thumb:

This video is quite cool too:







rich vrs said:


> cracking work and still absolutely love the RS2's the original and possibly still one of the best RS Audi's imo.


Thank you. I knew of them, but not really sure what they were capable of until now. An iconic car, that's for sure.



GlynRS2 said:


> It is good to see that it has had a good bit of TLC - thanks for that Jimmeh :thumb:
> 
> Here is my last go before it went to it's new home:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=19836


My pleasure, Sean. It's a small world, eh?

Your write up has put mine too shame! 

I'm hoping to make a return trip this week sometime to finish off the interior, leather etc.



laser avant said:


> Great work that man...i miss my RS2 everytime i see another one


:thumb: Has each model got their own chassic number?! IE, 106 out of 180?



HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> awsome work there matey :thumb:
> 
> relentless ftw yo :thumb:


You know so.



wrx man said:


> Great write up Jim and some lovely photos mate :thumb:
> 
> Now have a nice warm drop of whisky to get them ****les (Yes ****les) warmed through
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to do a great write up dude...


The job was carried out yesterday (Saturday), however, I'm still cold now! I've just unpacked the car, cleaned it up a bit and knocked the 34mpg down to a more likely 29mpg. We're getting there.. :driver:



Mike V said:


> Top job, nice car!


Nice car indeed.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

super work, it looks brilliant.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Love it, such a cracking sleeper! :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

mate a quaility job and write up there. beautiful car that is. mpg impressive aswell.most i've got is 38mpg coventry to london. the most boring drive ever though!!


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

good work mate, love these big audis


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome stuff mate. Love the pics as ever


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice work mate! There's actually a couple of RS2's around these here parts 

Prime isnt really designed for Rotary use as it will dry out quite quickly (as you found). I prefer to use it with a polishing/glazing pad and the G220 (a little goes a long way with this method) but if you have to use it with the rotary then use a finishing pad and keep it damp to stop it drying out


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great read + pics matie, great job too! :thumb:

is that a clio trophy i see lurking in the background? :driver:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> super work, it looks brilliant.


Ta Christian. If I check back through my last, what, 4/5 jobs, you're guaranteed to have posted. :thumb: Thanks for the interest.



Ducky said:


> Love it, such a cracking sleeper! :thumb:


It really is! The owner was telling me about 'the times he gets M3's up his rear etc...' Must come as a bit of a shock if you don't already know what its capable of eh?



s3 rav said:


> mate a quaility job and write up there. beautiful car that is. mpg impressive aswell.most i've got is 38mpg coventry to london. the most boring drive ever though!!


Hi Rav. MPG wasn't bad was it, considering I had a full load (Also found out today that my thermostat is shot, so that won't be helping either!)


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Cracking job on a cracking motor.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Clark said:


> Nice work mate! There's actually a couple of RS2's around these here parts
> 
> Prime isnt really designed for Rotary use as it will dry out quite quickly (as you found). I prefer to use it with a polishing/glazing pad and the G220 (a little goes a long way with this method) but if you have to use it with the rotary then use a finishing pad and keep it damp to stop it drying out


, thanks Clark. It's slow progress, but I'm getting there.

Thanks for the heads up RE the Prime too :thumb:. As I said, there IS so much to take in; so much going on with new products, combinations, heat, time, etc etc... Still, I'd rather get my head around this than say, History! :speechles



magpie197 said:


> great read + pics matie, great job too! :thumb:
> 
> is that a clio trophy i see lurking in the background? :driver:


Well spoted Magpie .

That, and the black R32 you can see in another one of the shots, are to be booked in a later date :thumb:.


----------



## laser avant (Feb 6, 2007)

Ducky said:


> Love it, such a cracking sleeper! :thumb:


Have you still got yours Chris?


----------



## laser avant (Feb 6, 2007)

Clark said:


> Nice work mate! There's actually a couple of RS2's around these here parts
> 
> Theres 3 i know of up your way... rhd silver, rhd RS blue and a lhd in black


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

laser avant said:


> Have you still got yours Chris?


Do birds fly?  Yup still got her, she's currently tucked up in the garage for Winter waiting for me to give her a once over, but funds are tight at the moment cos I'm doing the house up....

Am currently resisting the urge to splash out on one of the Wagner Evo Intercoolers now they're (nearly) available, I need my bathroom done! lol


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice write up there mate, glad to see another who details on the jaffa cake train 

Baz


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Well spoted Magpie .

That, and the black R32 you can see in another one of the shots, are to be booked in a later date :thumb: .[/QUOTE]

ooh, i look forward to seeing the results! :wave:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Firstly, thanks for all the kind comments. It's good to know my work is appreciated.

Now, seeing as though Part.I of the job was much longer (and tougher) than I expected, I had to make a return journey earlier this week to finish the interior and do a few final 'last checks'.

So here you are, reading *Part.II*

First job was to get the car into the sun, for those all important after shots that I missed on Sunday..


























Ah, very good.

Gliptone leather cleaner used with a damp Mf:


























MF after the drivers seat...










and after the lot...










Aired for 5 minutes, buffed off with a clean MF.

Gliptone Conditioner then applied:










,










Carbon Fibre inserts upfront were waxed with DoDo Purple Haze:



















As were the back pieces on the door trims:










and buffed:



















A thorough hoover throughout.

Rear mats ready to go back in:










and the front passengers:










Here's one for Sean :










At this point, before I forget, I gave the car a wipe down with LastTouch and gave an extra coat of Collu 476. :thumb:

Interior general afters:












































A walk around and final check..

and I spot a bit I'd missed on the calliper:
































































































"Hi Bill!"










The three together. The Boxter, RS2 and the Clio Trophy I am to fit in in the next few weeks.










Now at this point, I gave a helping hand in changing the wheels over on the Boxter. (only to find out we'd been given the wrong size wheel-bolts! *D'oh!*)

The Clio was then given a once over, I packed up and I was off. "Hooters here I come! "



















(It was cold..)



















4 hours later saw 7 of us at Hooters, "Half price Ribs" on Wednesday! Eyes bigger than our bellies, but sure enough, we polished it off no problem. (rack of ribs each, two jalapeno chilli fries, 50 wings, 10 drumsticks and beer. Lots of beer.)



















A busy, but a very enjoyable/rewarding day.

Thanks for bearing with me.

Jim


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice one Jim. Love the photos, and your detailing skills in general


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks good - gorgeous car as well :thumb:

nice to see it still being well maintained


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cracking work Jim, excellent attention to detail.:thumb:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Where are the boobs


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Why did I sell that car? :wall:

Looking superb


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Amazing work:thumb: stunning photo's audi looks very glossy indeed.


----------



## Crouchy (Nov 20, 2008)

nice work mate done a good job! and RS2's sound quality!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job on an old skool classis :thumb:

One thing I have noticed on your details - your always *EATING* :lol:


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

brilliant work mate, looks beautiful, well done!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

mba said:


> Where are the boobs


 this is a family forum my man. They're for my eyes only.



ads2k said:


> One thing I have noticed on your details - your always *EATING* :lol:


 Good spot. meh? Who's going to turn down a good bacon sandwhich in the bitter winter months!?

Thanks all.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

GlynRS2 said:


> RS2's rock


What he says!!

nice to see it still looking as good!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

I've got to say Jim, your automotive photography skills seem to be up there as some of the best on this forum, they're stunning. 

Good job on the Audi too!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work there Jim very thorough attention to detail as well, last hooters I went in was in Poland and it was legendary


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Ed, that's very kind of you; thanks.

It's good to know I'm doing something right.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Top work as usual Jim :thumb:

Superb pohotography too


----------

